# Coffee Oil



## mommycarlson (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi all,
I have a recipe from Soap Queen that calls for 1 oz of coffee oil.  Who knew there was such a thing?  Well, it's 10 bucks an ounce before shipping!  So I wanted to skip the coffee oil and  don't know what to replace it with if anything?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 13, 2017)

Post the recipe?

What are you making? I'm planning to get some coffee oil so I can make all natural coffee lip balm, but in that case a little would go a long way! $10/oz is definitely too high for soap (IMO) but doable for lotion, lip balm, etc because you'd only need a small amount.


----------



## mommycarlson (Jul 13, 2017)

dixiedragon, I should have known to post the recipe  LOL.  It's a coffee soap.  I've made a lot of coffee soap, but never one with coffee butter.  I just bought the butter sample kit that BB had recently and thought this would be a good opportunity to try it.  

13.9 oz. Olive Oil (42%)
8.3 oz. Coconut Oil (25%)
8.3 oz. Palm Oil (25%)
1.7 oz. Coffee Butter (5%)
1 oz. Coffee Oil (3%)
5 oz. Brewed Coffee
5 oz. Distilled Water
4.6 oz. Sodium Hydroxide Lye


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 13, 2017)

I would think you could substitute any oil (meaning fat) for the coffee butter (that's just coffee oil mixed with shortening). (Use the lye calculator). The coffee oil - just substitute a fragrance.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 13, 2017)

This recipe requires anhydrous caffeine to give the soap a little kick. Could that be in the coffee oil rather than fragrance? If so it might not be great for lip butter.

http://www.soaping101.com/uploads/1/3/2/5/13255736/s101_caffeinated_coffee_soap_recipe.pdf


----------



## mommycarlson (Jul 13, 2017)

dixiedragon, I have the coffee butter, it's the coffee oil that I do not have and don't want to pay 10.00 an ounce for.   Can I sub something or just use nothing for that ounce?


----------



## artemis (Jul 13, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> dixiedragon, I have the coffee butter, it's the coffee oil that I do not have and don't want to pay 10.00 an ounce for.   Can I sub something or just use nothing for that ounce?



Since it's only 3%, I doubt it does much for the soap. I would just add 3% to one of the other oils and omit the coffee oil.


----------



## mommycarlson (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you artemis


----------



## lsg (Jul 13, 2017)

I infused some oil with ground coffee and used it for Whipped body butter.  It smelled great.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 13, 2017)

I have it on my list to try making myself as well....and my own coffee butter, too..... but I haven't gotten around to it yet.

Here's what I have jotted down in my notes for a cold infusion:

Ingredients:

Equal parts coarse-ground coffee and oil of choice (one with a long shelf-life is best). 

Combine the above in a jar. Cover with lid and shake well. Steep for 1 to 2 weeks or up to a month in a dark cupboard, shaking every day or two, or whenever you think of it. When done, strain through a cheesecloth or coffee filter or a nutmilk bag. 


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Jul 13, 2017)

I infused my oil using the hot water bath method.  I probably used a quarter cup of ground coffee with 2 cups oil.  Worked well and didn't take very long.


----------



## mommycarlson (Jul 18, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I have it on my list to try making myself as well....and my own coffee butter, too..... but I haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> Here's what I have jotted down in my notes for a cold infusion:
> 
> ...



IrishLass,
Would you then use that oil in your CP soap?  Instead of coffee for the water? I'm intrigued by this idea!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 18, 2017)

I use the infused oil and coffee for the liquid. I infuse coconut oil or lard/tallow mix using a water bath method with coffee in my pressure cooker. This is basically the same method I would use to infuse cannabis into a butter. Since they will harden in the freezer I can scrape off enough of the frozen water and be able to use the infused oil in lip balms. Just a side note, anhydrous caffeine is not as easy to use as she depicts in the 101 video


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 18, 2017)

Okay, lsg and Carolyn- now you have got me intrigued- what on earth is this water-bath method you are speaking of? When lsg mentioned in her post that she used the hot water bath method, I just assumed she placed the oil and coffee beans in a canning jar and placed the jar in a hot water bath to do a warm infusion, or that maybe she just used a double boiler method to gently heat the coffee and oil, but from the way Carolyn just described, it sounds like the coffee, oil and water are all added/mixed together with each other in a pot and then heated? Am I reading that right? If so- that is a totally unknown concept to me and I would love to hear more about it. Curious minds want to know! Is that how soapmaking 101 does it? (I've never watched her video on it)



			
				mommycarslon said:
			
		

> IrishLass,
> Would you then use that oil in your CP soap? Instead of coffee for the water? I'm intrigued by this idea!


 
The plans I have for my coffee oil or coffee butter are just for exclusive use in my coffee lip balms and body butters. Up until now I've been using the coffee butter from MMS for such things, which smells absolutely wonderful, but the downer for me is that it is made with hydrogenated vegetable oil. I'd really like to be able to make my own out of one of the oils or butters that I use in my formulas instead of having to be resigned to having hydrogenated vegetable oil in them. 

To be honest, I honestly never even considered using it in my soap. 


IrishLass


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 18, 2017)

Irish Lass, 
It's a bit safer than your canning jar method but the same idea. 
You use a double boiler or stainless steel bowl sitting over a pot of simmering water. Add the oil and coffee and infuse it for an hour or so. Aim is to avoid burning the oil. 

Then when you make your coffee soap instead of just water add coffee to the water. Use your infused oil for part of your oil component.

Add ground coffee beans for exfoliation. 
Good for gardening soap. No coffee scent comes across.

PJ


----------



## lsg (Jul 18, 2017)

Here is a tutorial on infusing oils with the water bath method:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=35855


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 18, 2017)

Well, that makes more sense to me. Thank you ladies. 

This part of Carolyn's post is what had me confused:



			
				cmzaha said:
			
		

> Since they will harden in the freezer I can scrape off enough of the frozen water and be able to use the infused oil in lip balms.


 

IrishLass


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 19, 2017)

This is a great thread! For what it's worth, I infuse oils range top in a small SS fry pan for 2-3 hours, on very low heat, i.e., no bubbles, with a watchful eye so 'whatever' doesn't go past the point of "crispy".


----------



## lsg (Jul 19, 2017)

You can also use a small Crockpot to do hot water bath infusing


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 19, 2017)

Soap queen is selling coffee oil as oil from the coffee bean. 
It's expensive and not necessary to use when making coffee soap. 
She also says it leaves a coffee scent in CP soap. 
It may well do (I haven't used it) but nothing else does and I don't know that I really trust what she says although I do like her tutorials.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 20, 2017)

Look up Dr Diane on You Tube and see how she makes canna butter with olive oil. I use the same method for rosemary and any other herb. I works really well for rosemary and I have also used eucalyptus leaves and just about any other herb I find growing. Best to be careful if making what she makes because it is extremely strong.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 20, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Look up Dr Diane on You Tube and see how she makes canna butter with olive oil. I use the same method for rosemary and any other herb. I works really well for rosemary and I have also used eucalyptus leaves and just about any other herb I find growing. Best to be careful if making what she makes because it is extremely strong.


 

Aha- the method that you use _does_ call for the water and oils and herbs to all be mixed together. Whew- I'm glad I wasn't imagining things.  

Although I'm not into what Dr. Diane was making, the method itself of mixing everything together (water, oils + infusion ingredient of choice) and heating in a pressure cooker looked very interesting. Do you find that you get a stronger coffee infusion by cooking the mixture under pressure vs the method lsg and Penelope use (I would imagine you would)? And do you use the same ratio of water to oil with your coffee beans that she uses in what she makes?


IrishLass


----------



## randycoxclemson (Jul 20, 2017)

I checked the database to find the most similar oil to coffee oil and, man that's a strange beast.  Assuming horse oil and rabbit fat are equally difficult to get, the closest fatty acid profile to coffee oil, and it's not particularly close, is Crisco (with palm).  If you have some around, maybe you could substitute that for the coffee oil.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Just what I needed to know!*

Just sat down today and going over the recipe for coffee soap, when I noticed the coffee seed oil - I'm not paying that kind of money for it either.  I have been all over the internet looking for a substitute for the seed oil!  Thanks so much for this forum.  You answered my questions!! I'm making Coffee soap on Saturday - very excited about it!  Next project is red wine soap!  Thought that would be a hoot too.  Just made Guinness Stout Beer soap, which turned out great!


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 27, 2017)

randycoxclemson said:


> I checked the database to find the most similar oil to coffee oil and, man that's a strange beast.  Assuming horse oil and rabbit fat are equally difficult to get, the closest fatty acid profile to coffee oil, and it's not particularly close, is Crisco (with palm).  If you have some around, maybe you could substitute that for the coffee oil.



I think they are using coffee oil to get the coffee colour (and maybe fragrance but I'm not sure about that) so the oil profile is irrelevant for substitution.


----------

